# Anyone running assassinators? Trying to decide my next setup.



## Cantbuytime (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking for input on the assassinators tires. I just sold my 32 mudder inlaws and heavy ars Diablo chrome wheels. 74 lbs per wheel and tire combo. I'm getting lighter wheels. I just seen these assassinators. The lug looks insane. If I can get a tire setup under 65 lbs. Then that's better then what I had..

But I tempted by these tires. Either that or 29.5 ol2s or 31 og laws.

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------

Bike is an 800 xmr, 2015 model. 2 inch lift with cfab rear arms, patv front arms, cvtech clutch, exhaust and tuner.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

never heard of them. got a picture?


----------



## Cantbuytime (Feb 28, 2016)

I haven't found much info on them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a mean-axle-killer to me....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Holy crap!!!! 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Reminds me of Pitbull's but way more aggressive looking.


----------



## MudNTires (Jun 5, 2015)

beepin said:


> Reminds me of Pitbull's but way more aggressive looking.


my thoughts too, but there's not much review on those tires yet


----------



## Cantbuytime (Feb 28, 2016)

I found a few Facebook post with em on renegades and razors.

The weights of the tires aren't bad. I'm just worried they will dig bad since they are narrow. 32x8x14 weigh 60 lbs. Wonder what the 29.5x8x14 weigh?


----------

